# my audiopipe with vid



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres my audiopipe at about 1/2 way up :rockn: between that and my burr it cant get any better when riding 

MOV01707.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

where it go?!?!?! lol


*edit I fixed it for ya..


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds pretty good! What amp you got in it???


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the pyramid but the speaks are polk's


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Polk is good for sure....I am thinking on going with some memphis audio 8's for mine... I got the Bazooka 8" "tubbies" they call them.. Like wakeboard speakers for boat.. They sound OK, but not what I expected from an 8" with a clarion 380w going to them..... Loud nonetheless, but maybe it is just from not having the head unit, I use just the ipod..... Maybe I am just missing a little equalizer..... Hmmmmm....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That Rocks:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hmm. that's alot louder than i ever imagined audiopipes would be. i've never seen one in person.


----------



## theos (Jan 11, 2009)

dumb question probably....

when you get in the mud, what do you do about the audiopipe? will it hold up to a car wash spraying it off?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

h3ll yeah lol it stays wet when i ride since im def not a trail rider :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wanna hear the speakers bumpin underwater 
would be hard to get the front end that deep the way it floats.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah they have only seen submerged once and that was on a steep hill going down into the creek and where only there for second i dont know if they will last like that all the time but they do constantly stay wet from mud and water being splashed on them and from me washing it


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

dude how, do u like them muc machine tires


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he says they're weak and wished he had outlaws


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahahaha opposite i love em my buddy with laws wishes he would ahve got them now cuz i follow him everywhere and i can actually get a quality ride hahahaha as for your question bi tri :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Hater! I bet they dont come in 31's! 
:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i bet my riding weeked will last longer hahahahahahaha and i will never be like  :thinking: but will always be :rockn:


----------

